# AF #767 Roadside Diner Accessory



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently I stumbled on a small piece of gold at a recent train show. I found this item among a bunch of Lionel items for sale. It is obviously the American Flyer Roadside Diner, albeit minus the doors, signs, antenna, smokestack, etc. It has the Gilbert/American Flyer logo cast into the diner shell end. Right now it's the green base and the yellow diner shell. However the paint appears to be in very good condition -- it may have been re-painted. The base does not appear to have been repainted but it is also in great condition. The bulb socket and wires are intact. But that is all there is to this item. I got it for $20 and have hopes to restore it. Greenberg's 2010 Price Guide shows it to be worth $50-$138, depending on condition. My confusion right now is with the red doors that I need to obtain. On Portlines website, they list the "doors" or a "door assembly". After contacting Doug Peck, he described the difference of the door assembly as "two spring-loaded doors with the bulkhead", the other items being simply the door itself. The diner shell has 4 openings for doors. So I assume I'll need two sets of the "door assemblies" with the bulkheads to add to my diner. But I have no idea what the bulkheads are, what they look like or how they are mounted. Does anyone have this diner that can post some photos of the interior and exterior so that I have some guidance to finish mine? Also, does the base include the traditional Gilbert/American Flyer Accessory Sticker and if so, where is it located? This one does not have it and all the photos I found so far do not show one. Just for info purposes, mine is a die-cast metal diner shell painted yellow and not the plastic one. Any help or suggestions are always appreciated.


----------



## brylerjunction (Aug 8, 2011)

i also looked on line and saw all lousy pics...if it helps on August 25th I will see some of the guys from SAFE (Southern American Flyer Enthusists) and I will see if any of them have any pictures or anything as they are always my go to guys when it comes to flyer stuff


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

My sugggestion would be to do a google search for "767 roadside diner" and then hit Images---here's an example of what you'll get:

http://www.liveauctioneers.com/item/5059580


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Reckers -- Tried that but got all exterior images. I have no clue what the interior looks like, if it is even possible to get a glimpse of it??


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

NBF, 
A very interesting find, I checked my Catolog of American Flyer trains, and it lists 1950 & 51 as unpainted yellow plastic and 1952 - 1954 as painted yellow painted plastic bodies. Based on the heavy weight passenger car bodies. I could not find any mention of a die-cast body.
Mine is the 50-51 version, non painted yellow body. All four doors are springloaded and the bulkhead is where the hinge and spring are located.
Hope this helps,
Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You know, I found that also after doing my own researching. This really looks and feels like die-cast metal -- maybe aluminum or white metal. It's quite heavy for its size. I'll have to disassemble the diner shell from the base and check closer. I assume the bulkheads support the doors....but which ones are supported together -- two on one side of the diner or a pair of doors front and rear? With four door openings, I gather I should order two sets of springloaded doors with the bulkheads as per Portlines' website? With each side of the diner having one door LH hinged and one door RH hinged, will ordering two sets resolve that issue?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

After removing the shell from the base, it turns out it is plastic after all. I am assuming it was the painted plastic version even though it appears to have been repainted. The interior still shows through with what appears to be the original plastic color in spots. The screw holes/bosses are black inside. So I assume it was once a black plastic part before painting. I also see the slots at each end near the door openings where the apparent door bulkhead would slide into place. These are also black inside the groove. This door issue that was once obscure to me seems much clearer to now.


----------

